# Alternate Bass Strums



## Guest (Jan 11, 2010)

Just trying to learn how to Alternate Bass strums for the G, D, C, E, Em, A chords.

I dont know about root notes etc..., I am a simple, self taught strummer. I am simply trying to get some country tunes going that would sound better with some alternate bass strumming.

Any help/tips would be great.
G chord is 6th string,then strum down, then pluck 4th string, then strum down

That kind of info would be awesome


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2010)

Anyone, Anyone, Anyone (being said with an echo sound)


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

wiley said:


> Just trying to learn how to Alternate Bass strums for the G, D, C, E, Em, A chords.
> 
> I dont know about root notes etc..., I am a simple, self taught strummer. I am simply trying to get some country tunes going that would sound better with some alternate bass strumming.
> 
> ...


Assuming open chords and lowest root note.

G's root is on the sixth string, third fret.
C's root, 5th string, 3rd fret.
D's root, 4th string, open.
Em and E's root, 6th string, open.
A's root, 5th string, open.

Try a downstroke for the root, and either a downstroke or an upstroke for the strum. Or, try a downstroke for the root, and a downstroke followed by an upstroke for 2 strums (ie, root-strum-strum).

To alternate the bass notes, pick the root, strum, pick the next higher or lower string, strum.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Alternating bass is a great thing to learn, but you may have to break down and learn some notes on the fretboard,,, ya you can do it ..... count up now... 

When alternating bass you have to start any where really but generally start on the root of the chord... G C D etc etc.... 

Take G chord ..... G (6 th string 3 rd fret) strum C strum D ( open string) strum .. then work your way back down 

Play around with the rest of the chords and you will get the hang of it. The main thing is to articulate each note in between strums and it's also good to count while you are doing it. 1 strum 2 strum.. this will help your meter or timing. Slow at first then speed it up and you'll be swing at the campfire in no time. 

Then you can practice some runs in between the chords to fill in. Do a search on youtube ( if you have high speed) for G C D runs .. lots of videos.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Agreed. *COUNT!* (Sorry, I shouldn't shout, but it needs emphasis.)

Peace, Mooh.


----------

